# CALL THE PRESS - I got flavour! :)



## MeirTaitz (14/11/20)

I went and bought the Profile 1.5 rda and hallllelujah I can taste something good.
If anybody has experience with this rda, it gets extremely hot and was wondering if it would burn the top of the Gen? I also noticed to actually get good flavour I have to blow in then inhale and it seems to boost the flavour hugely.

I just noticed that it came with the squonk pin installed and I've been vaping it like that. Should I switch to the 'normal' pin and will it change anything?

Thanks guys, I am FINALLY enjoying vaping

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## stevie g (14/11/20)

Change pins. 

Liquid will be running inside the pin contaminating your mod's 510 connector potentially wrecking your mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## vicTor (14/11/20)

change the pin asap bro

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8


----------



## MeirTaitz (14/11/20)

stevie g said:


> Change pins.
> 
> Liquid will be running inside the pin contaminating your mod's 510 connector potentially wrecking your mod.


From a fellow LFC fan, I will trust you . YNWA

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## KB_314 (14/11/20)

Def change pins and clean eliquid from the 510 connector

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/11/20)

So mesh seems to be your happy place. Just remember that if you get a dry hit on mesh you might rip your own head off.

The 1.5 will get hotter than the original because they made the top cap much thinner to increase the size of the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (14/11/20)

Change that pin right away or you run the risk of destroying the mod due to juice running into 510 connector 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DougP (14/11/20)

Welcome to the dark side.. 

When you go mesh and get it dialed in there is no going back to normal coils. 
I have 3 Zeus Mesh RTA's and loving them.. Flavour is next level.


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/11/20)

DougP said:


> Welcome to the dark side..
> 
> When you go mesh and get it dialed in there is no going back to normal coils.
> I have 3 Zeus Mesh RTA's and loving them.. Flavour is next level.
> ...


I'm thinking of a mesh RDA as well to squonk with. 

Hhhmmm. Now to convince my owner I NEED one.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MeirTaitz (14/11/20)

DougP said:


> Welcome to the dark side..
> 
> When you go mesh and get it dialed in there is no going back to normal coils.
> I have 3 Zeus Mesh RTA's and loving them.. Flavour is next level.
> ...


I'm used to mesh from the nord, but as I've stated I got almost zero flavour from the other ones so there's not much too compare too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eugene10111 (15/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I went and bought the Profile 1.5 rda and hallllelujah I can taste something good.
> If anybody has experience with this rda, it gets extremely hot and was wondering if it would burn the top of the Gen? I also noticed to actually get good flavour I have to blow in then inhale and it seems to boost the flavour hugely.
> 
> I just noticed that it came with the squonk pin installed and I've been vaping it like that. Should I switch to the 'normal' pin and will it change anything?
> ...


I know how it feels to start vaping and seems that the universe is plotting against you.

I got great advice and assistance from @DarthBranMuffin and now Im a vaping super star.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (15/11/20)

eugene10111 said:


> I know how it feels to start vaping and seems that the universe is plotting against you.
> 
> I got great advice and assistance from @DarthBranMuffin and now Im a vaping super star.


I still feel like the universe is plotting against me, but at least I can taste something while it plots 

DarthBranMuffin has been super helpful. Unfortunately having been to 3 different chain stores, the staff just either don't know what they're doing, or they don't really care, unlike the people on this forum. I also notice if u search for beginner style things the big reviewers don't do beginner things. 

Eventually I'll get it right

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## eugene10111 (15/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I still feel like the universe is plotting against me, but at least I can taste something while it plots
> 
> DarthBranMuffin has been super helpful. Unfortunately having been to 3 different chain stores, the staff just either don't know what they're doing, or they don't really care, unlike the people on this forum. I also notice if u search for beginner style things the big reviewers don't do beginner things.
> 
> Eventually I'll get it right




any possible issue, problem,speedbump you might have, post it here.

Somebody will be able to get you sorted with the rightadvice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (16/11/20)

You will get it right, dammit, we will make you.

You do know that if you go back to the stinkies

"I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want to smoke. If you are looking for a stinkie , I can tell you I don't have any. But what I do have are *a very particular set of skills*, skills I have acquired over a very long career, skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you go back to the vape shop, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you. I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

